# Jersey



## Jerseygirl (Jul 14, 2010)

Having a cuddle with my son 








Duck Hunting!!








At the beach, she loves to fish too, lol


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww very cute, very poodley. how old is she now.


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

She's so cute. I like her coloring.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks 
Shes 3 1/2 yrs old, 4 at the end of October. 
She has a white crown and chest, and the rest of her is a mix of cream and red's. I like to call her peaches and cream instead of Apricot, teehee. If her name wasn't already Jersey, I might have called her peaches instead! 
Some days she seems very cocker, others poodley, all together a good mix I guess. She def. has the big paws and thick rib cage of a cocker though!


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

she's really pretty


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Cute pictures. I love the cuddling picture! Benny's the same way.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jul 14, 2010)

A couple more recent photos of jersey 











My two 3 1/2 yr olds <3 Jersey is so calm with her and never pulls if shes walking her!










Our first camping trip with Jersey, it rained quite a bit, thank goodness for the doggy coat!


----------



## Heidi Cecilie (Aug 1, 2010)

She's really cute. She's a got American cocker in her, right (not English)?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww lovely.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Awww, really cute!!


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jul 14, 2010)

yes, I believe shes part american cocker....but no one knows the breeders or parents, so not exactly 100% sure! But she looks more american cocker for sure  feet to body shes about 20 inches tall, and weighs about 18 pounds, so perhaps smaller than some cockapoos? I think she mixed with a minature poodle, rather than toy....


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the english cockers tend to be bigger, my girls are aroud 17-18 inches then are crossed with a minitur poodle, from what i have been told american cockers are normaly 15 inches at the sholder.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info Kendal! 
I just had to measure Jersey again, with a proper measuring tape this time, and she is about 15 1/2 inches at the shoulder!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Beautiful girl you got there.


----------



## curlyhut (Sep 6, 2010)

She is gorgeous.


----------

